# Commodity Trading - Agricultural Degree @ Uni



## makybe04 (29 May 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm coming to the end of my agricultural degree at uni. It has mainly revolved around science but I have a fair foundation in agribusiness and economics. For next year in my first year out of uni I'm looking at working as either a commodity trader (trading wool, cotton, canola etc.) or farm business consultant. I was wondering if anyone here has experience as a commodity trader especially with an agricultural focus.

If so, could you tell me what is involved? What you enjoy about the job? and maybe what's not so good? It is my understanding that you set up future contracts for growers and then trade the contract to make a return. Could someone please elaborate on this?

Sorry about waffling on. Basically, I'm just trying to decide between two different career paths and I'm attempting to get as much info as I can.

Thanks in advance.


----------

